
Google's HTML, CSS, and Javascript from the Ground Up - folz
http://code.google.com/edu/submissions/html-css-javascript/
======
aming
Did not even know that Google have a form of "university" where they provide
tutorials and "courses". Google definitely seems to be expanding it's horizons
in what it can provide to its users. This is pretty amazing as well because
other Search engines just can't seem to compete with Google (maybe yahoo) and
its notoriety. Anyone else think that Google may end up taking a good portion
(if not already) of the internet? That is, Google's influence over sites (such
as using Google's engine on their site) and it's extending its already common
usage.

( This is my first post, so hopefully this comments is in accordance to HN
standards. Let me know if it isn't! :( )

------
gserafini
This is just the sort of resource that I will pass along to friends who want
to start learning how to make web pages. Would be fun to see the series
continued with similar introductions to the next levels of programming beyond
HTML, CSS and Javascript.

------
shortformblog
Wow. I was actually just looking for something like this as a way to brush up
on my basics... I feel like I've learned a lot about certain things through
trial and error and a background with actual structure might be worth looking
into.

~~~
mvalle
I feel the same way too. Most of what I knew about HTML/CSS was through trail
and error (especially for CSS). Now I am thinking of redesigning my whole site
using what I've learned from these videos.

Also, I know of some friends who have expressed interest in learning web-
design, they might get some use of this, as it is simple, comprehensive and
easy to pick up. An excellent piece of work from Google.

------
alf
Thanks! As a developer looking to get into web programming, this is
<em>exactly</em> what I was looking for!

------
folz
@alf: thanks for the kind words! Another great resource for web programming is
w3schools (<http://www.w3schools.com/>), on the off chance you haven't already
found it.

------
adlep
Cool, I'll use it as a reference for my clients who ask about learning "web
sites".

